# OEM Bose swap ?



## firewurx (Mar 15, 2010)

Just bought a new 2010 Altima 3.5SR with only sport pkg because adding the premium pkg with the rest of the nonsense to get Sat. radio didn't figure into my allowable car payment. I can deal without the rest of the stuff but I'd like to know if its possible to take the sat. ready bose radio and antenna and swap it in place of my factory non bose radio? Will other previous model year radios work in the Altima or did they change something with their mid year updates from 2009?
Thanks


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

People with 370z's ask me the same question. It is not that simple. You have to buy the bose: Amps, Speakers, Head unit, and wiring harnesses and such. Not by any means close to worth doing. If you do not mind having one external look at the plug and ply ones and something from schosche that will allow you to add a aux input t your radio. Or you can install a new head unit. Check crutchfield for both.


----------

